# أنباء عن تخلى مبارك عن السلطة وتسليمها للجيش



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*ترددت أنباء عن تخلى مبارك عن قيادة القوات للجيش

فقد هبطت طائرة عسكرية بالقصر الجمهورى وكان على متنها رئيس الأركان سامي عنان ويٌعتقد أنه خرج معه في طائرته *


----------



## bob (10 فبراير 2011)

*فين يا استاذنا اتقال الكلام ده؟*


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

انا لسة قارى الكلام دة على الفيس 
بس ما فيش اى دلائل لغاية دلوقتى استاذى​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*يقال أن زوجة احد من من يعملون في القصر الجمهوري أخبرت عن وصول سامي عنان للقصر بطائرته وخروجه بعد عدة دقائق بعد اجتماعه مع حسني مبارك*


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

انا ماسمعتش عن الخبر ده خالص

غير من حضرتك دلوقتي


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

قمت بالتقليب فى القنوات الاخبارية ولم يتم ذكر اى شى يخص الخير​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*ف ب : الأمين العام للحزب الوطنى يتوقع ان يستجيب مبارك لمطالب الشعب قبل الجمعة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

آيه الكلام ده يا أستاذنا الجليل
لم نعتاد منك أن تنقل لنا أخبار تقول : يُعتقد أن زوجة واحد ما نعرفوش قالت كذا وكذا
++
مش معقول ده الأستاذ صوت صارخ  !!!!!!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*احاديث عن لسان حسام بدراوي الان على قناة الحرة تاكيدة لنقل مبارك للسلطة لمجلس عسكري انتقالي قبل يوم غدا الجمعة*


----------



## Eva Maria (10 فبراير 2011)

*أغلب القنوات الفضائية الان تنقل الخبر 

العربية والحرة والجزيرة 

الجيش أبلغ المتظاهرين ان هناك أنباء سارة لهم وانه سيستجاب لجميع مطالبهم , وسيوجه مبارك خطاباً قد يعلن فيه التنحي.


الرب يحمي مصر 

*


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

فعلا قناة الحرة كاتبة باللفظ
خبر عاجل : نقلا عن مصادر مطلعة للحرة : مبارك يبحث مع قيادة الجيش مقترحا بنقل كافة صلاحياتة الى مجلس عسكرى انتقالى​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

ماذا تقصد سيادتك بعبارة :
"عن لسان حسام"
يعنى المعلومة وصلت إزاى !!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*سي ان ان :الرئيس مبارك سيسلم السلطة للجيش *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*البيان على التليفزيون المصرى الآن*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

هذه مصادر كبيرة
ربنا يحمى مصر


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

*الخبر على الجزيرة الان 
بأن مبارك سيستجيب لمطالب المتظاهرين ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*المتحدث الرسمى للقوات المسلحة: انطلاقا من مسئولية القوات المسلحة انعقد اليوم المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وقررالانعقاد بشكل متواصل*


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

*المتحدث الرسمى للقوات المسلحة كان بيقول مبارك لم يعد له اي وجود و المسؤول الاول عن البلاد الان هو المؤسسة العسكرية 

ربنا يكون مع الشعب المصري ​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

يا رب نجى شعبك وقطيعك الصغير
إبطل مؤامرات أعداء كنيستك
إحمى ميراثك
إجعل التجربة للتنقية وليس للإهلاك


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

*رئيس الوزراء المصري: مبارك قد يتنحى 
سي ان ان : مبارك سيسلم السلطة للجيش ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*ملحوظة: الناطق العسكرى يقول أنه البيان رقم واحد .... بمعنى أن هناك بيانات تالية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*الرئيس مبارك غادر القاهره بطائرة عسكرية*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

صيغة البيان رقم واحد ، تعنى بدء معركة أو بدء تحرك حربى ، أو ماشابه ........أو إنقلاب 
يارب إحمى قطيعك الصغير


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

انا لسه سامعة الخبر فى العربية والجزيرة


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=170396006339790&oid=122752104463677&comments&ref=mf


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*السيارات تجوب القاهرة مطلقة زمارات الفرح*


----------



## zezza (10 فبراير 2011)

سترك يا رب ... المواضيع ماشية بصورة سريعة اوى اوى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

نصرخ إليك فى الضيقات
يا أبانا الذى فى السموات
++++++++++++++++++
الآن وقت الصلاة ، ولا شيئ غير الصلاة


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

*ان بي سي : مبارك سيتنحى الليلة​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ترددت أنباء عن تخلى مبارك عن قيادة القوات للجيش*
> 
> *فقد هبطت طائرة عسكرية بالقصر الجمهورى وكان على متنها رئيس الأركان سامي عنان ويٌعتقد أنه خرج معه في طائرته *


 
سمعت الخبر في الجزيره ...... ما كان من الاول هو لازم تموت ناس علشان يرحل 
يارب يتخلى و يرحل سريعاً حقناً للدماء .... و من اجل اعادة الحياة مرة اخرة لمصر الحبيبه 
و بارك الله بشباب مصر الشجعان
و شكراً على الخبر....


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

الناس فى حلوان فرحانة بالخبر وبيزغرطو ويسقفو

ربنا يستر الايام الى جاية​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*طوابير من الدبابات على الطريق الدائر الآن وهناك شبه توقف للمرور*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يسوع المسيح يتدخل وينجى البلد
نينوى صامت فأنقذها الله من الدمار
ونحن على وشك الدمار لكل مصر
فلنصلى ونصوم جميعاً ، لكى ينقذ مصر كما أنقذ نينوى
فلنصم من الآن وحتى ينقذ مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*رويترز : مبارك سيتنحي الليلة*


----------



## Eva Maria (10 فبراير 2011)

*يا يسوع المسيح *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*لندن (رويترز) - قال احمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء المصري لهيئة الاذاعة البريطانية بي.بي.سي ان الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك قد يتنحى وان الموقف في البلاد سيتضح قريبا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*القوات المسلحه الموجوده فى السلوم رفعت حالة التأهب القصوى وفى اتجاهها للإسكندريه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*ابي صوت صارخ

هل من انباء جديده؟؟؟؟و مؤكدة؟؟؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ربنا يسوع المسيح يتدخل وينجى البلد
> نينوى صامت فأنقذها الله من الدمار
> ونحن على وشك الدمار لكل مصر
> فلنصلى ونصوم جميعاً ، لكى ينقذ مصر كما أنقذ نينوى
> فلنصم من الآن وحتى ينقذ مصر



*الرهبان الاقباط في اديره مصر بركتها

صلواتهم بقي...*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

*قلوبنا وصلواتنا معاكم يا مسيحي مصر 
ربنا يكون معاكم و يبعد اي شر و سوء عنكم ​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الليلة سيتنحى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> سمعت الخبر في الجزيره ...... ما كان من الاول هو لازم تموت ناس علشان يرحل
> يارب يتخلى و يرحل سريعاً حقناً للدماء .... و من اجل اعادة الحياة مرة اخرة لمصر الحبيبه
> و بارك الله بشباب مصر الشجعان
> و شكراً على الخبر....



*اتفق معكي تلك المره و لكن لازم نوضح حاجه نقطه نظام

مبارك منكش هيتنحي الالالالالالالا   الا لما يكون مرتب مخطط يجافظ علي سلم البلد الاهلي و سلامه بدليل انه رفض التنحي بدري

صحيح يا اخت دي كان فيها تسييح دم بس كان الموضوع دا عشان السلم الاهلي و عشان يسلم السلطه بطريقه تضمن عدم وقوع البلد في كارثه

لو هيسلم الحكم يبقي هيسلمه لنائبه كما ينص الدستور حتي تقوم انتخابات و يختار الشعب من يريد...

التهور كان هيبقي جنون في الفتره الي فاتت و لكن ان تنحي مبارك فهو سيتنحي لانه اتكشف هو ووزير داخليته القذر و مبقاش له وش يحكم

لو سلم السلطه لنائبه كدا هنضمن ما نبقاش ايران اخري

و يسلم السلطه و هو حي احسن ما يموت و تحصل ربكه

لو كان مات مبارك من العيا مثلا و الموت حتميه

و كان فضل في الحكم عشان يرضي اتباعه

لو مات كانت البلد هتبقي فوضي

يسلم السلطه و هو حي افضل 100 مره

ركزوا في السطرين الي قولتهم بالاحمر دول و فكروا فيهم

سلام الرب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*أنباء غير مؤكدة: الادعاء العام السويسري يتسلم طلباً بحجز أموال مبارك و20 شخصية أخرى*


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

تم ألقاء البيان العسكرى رقم 1
وفى أنتظار المزيد
----------------
*شكرا ليكم*​


----------



## bilseka (10 فبراير 2011)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*مصر ...

مصر .. 

مصر .. 

تحيا مصر

مليونين يرددونها من ميدان التحرير

وثمانون مليون يرددونها حيث يقيموا​*[YOUTUBE]wZhBvtts3OA[/YOUTUBE]​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

*



أنباء غير مؤكدة: الادعاء العام السويسري يتسلم طلباً بحجز أموال مبارك و20 شخصية أخرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ياريت بجد

ويتم تسديد ديون مصر منها​​​​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2011)

*سترك يا رب ​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 فبراير 2011)

مصر ...
مصر.... 
مصر... 
تحيا مصر و شبابها الابطال:yahoo::999:​


----------



## وسام شاه (10 فبراير 2011)

تحيا مصر..
عاشت مصر حرة مستقلة..


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

القناة المصرية
الرئيس مبارك يوجة بيانا الى الامة مساء اليوم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> مصر ...
> مصر....
> مصر...
> تحيا مصر و شبابها الابطال:yahoo::999:​



*هههههههههههههههههه

جاء الوقت لأصفق لك .....​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (10 فبراير 2011)

*انا كمان شوفت الخبر على الفيس بوك بس ده احلى وقت تزيد فيه الاشاعات ربنا يرحمنا*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

نبأ :- الرئيس المصرى يوجه كلمة الليلة من مقر الرئاسة فى القاهرة


التننننحى اكيد​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2591991&postcount=4​


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *انا كمان شوفت الخبر على الفيس بوك بس ده احلى وقت تزيد فيه الاشاعات ربنا يرحمنا*
> ​



الخبر مالى القنوات الاخبارية الان 
المحلية والعالمية​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*
مصر يا امة يا بهية

يا ام طرحة وجلابية​*[YOUTUBE]U0Xn1G1AdtY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *جاء الوقت لأصفق لك .....*​


 


لم اتوقع في يوم من الايام ان نتفق انا و انت في شئ .... لكن اتى اليوم الذي نتفق فيه ............
هههههههههههههههههههه​​ 
ربنا يحمي مصر و شبايها الابطال الي انا معجبه بهم كثيرررررررررررررر و يارب الشباب العربي 
يقتدوا  بيهم............ حتى نسقط كل الحكومات الظالمه و الفاسدة
و تحيا مصر ....


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*إجلاء معظم الموظفين من مبنى التلفزيون المصري *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*يا مصر قومي وشدي الحيل

كل اللي تتمنيه﻿ عندي

لا القهر يطويني ولا الليل

آمان آمان بيرم أفندي

[YOUTUBE]ZQYI7WmMrxA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

وائل غنيم يعلن ان خبر تنحى الرئيس خبر موكد​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يستر من الايام اللي جايه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

يارب بجد​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*التليفزيون المصرى: اجتماع لمبارك مع نائبه عمر سليمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2011)

*سمعت ان الخطاب الساعه 10
فى حد عنده تأكيد للخبر ده ؟؟*


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

في ميدان التحرير المتظاهرين يغنو مصر اليوم في عيد​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> آيه الكلام ده يا أستاذنا الجليل
> لم نعتاد منك أن تنقل لنا أخبار تقول : يُعتقد أن زوجة واحد ما نعرفوش قالت كذا وكذا
> ++
> مش معقول ده الأستاذ صوت صارخ  !!!!!!!!



*ليس ما تقبله من المفروض أن يقبله الجميع, ممكن يكون لك منهج .... لكن ليس من المفروض أن تفرضه على الجميع
ممكن أن تقبل الخبر .... وممكن أن ترفضه .... لكن ليكن مجرد رأى
وها قد ثبت أن الخبر صحيح   *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2011)

حد يعرف الخطاب هيكون الساعة كام ؟

يا تري هيحصل اية فيكي يا مصر الايام الجاية
شكرا استاذنا علي الاخبار  ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*أنس الفقي لرويترز: الرئيس لا يزال في السلطة ولن يتنحى. الرئيس لن يتنحى وكل شيء سمعتموه في وسائل الاعلام مجرد شائعات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> حد يعرف الخطاب هيكون الساعة كام ؟
> 
> يا تري هيحصل اية فيكي يا مصر الايام الجاية
> شكرا استاذنا علي الاخبار  ​



*سمعت انه الساعه 10 يا راجعة بس مفيش تأكيد للخبر *


----------



## Eva Maria (10 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنس الفقي لرويترز: الرئيس لا يزال في السلطة ولن يتنحى. الرئيس لن يتنحى وكل شيء سمعتموه في وسائل الاعلام مجرد شائعات*



*يبدو ان هناك إنقسام بين النظام والجيش 

أو أن النظام تفرقت صفوفه
*


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح قيادي في جماعة الإخوان ||لا يوجد بديل لإنشاء دولة ديمقراطية هذا حق دماء الشهداء​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سمعت انه الساعه 10 يا راجعة بس مفيش تأكيد للخبر *



مرسي يا دونا 
ادينا منتظرين نشوف اية هيحصل ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> مرسي يا دونا
> ادينا منتظرين نشوف اية هيحصل ​



*سمعتها فى دريم حالا
الخطاب الساعه 10 *


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

اهااااااااا فعلا انهارده الرئيس هيقول كلمه


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

انا  سمعت برضو ان الخبر هيكون مسجل وان هو سافر بطيارة خاصة 
ربنا يستر بقى على اللى جاى


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

*كشف مسئول أمريكى رفيع المستوى، عن أن الرئيس حسنى مبارك وافق على تسليم سلطاته لنائبه عمر سليمان.*

* كما أبلغ مدير وكالة الاستخبارات الأمريكية CIA، ليون بانيتا وفقا لـ" CNN  الكونجرس الأمريكى بأن هناك احتمالا كبيرا وقويا بأن يتنحى مبارك اليوم،  الخميس، وذلك قبل التظاهرة الضخمة التى دعت إليها مختلف القوى غدا، الجمعة،  وأسمتها بـ"مظاهرة التصعيد".*

اليوم السابع​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا

وينقذ مصر 
​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 فبراير 2011)

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد  مصادر حكومية: خطاب الرئيس مبارك سكون الساعة العاشرة *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 فبراير 2011)

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد  مصادر للجزيرة : القوات المسلحة تؤكد ثبات مواقفها من مطالب الشعب*


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

*قال د.عصام العريان، القيادى البارز بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن الجماعة تخشى أن يكون الجيش المصرى يقوم بانقلاب عسكرى.*

* وتابع العريان فى تصريحات لوكالة رويترز: "يبدو كأنه انقلاب عسكرى، أشعر بالقلق.. المشكلة ليست مع الرئيس إنها مع النظام".

اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 فبراير 2011)

*القاهرة (رويترز) - قال تلفزيون العربية يوم الخميس نقلا عن مصادر ان الجيش المصري سيتحرك اذا رفض المحتجون خطة لنقل السلطة من الرئيس حسني مبارك الى نائبه عمر سليمان*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يستر
في الاول والاخر لتكن مشيئتك يارب
اكيد كله للخير​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 فبراير 2011)

*مسئول أمريكى: مبارك وافق على تسليم سلطاته لنائبه

كتب محمد رشاد - اليوم السابع
كشف مسئول أمريكى رفيع المستوى، عن أن الرئيس حسنى مبارك وافق على تسليم سلطاته لنائبه عمر سليمان.

كما أبلغ مدير وكالة الاستخبارات الأمريكية CIA، ليون بانيتا وفقا لـ" CNN الكونجرس الأمريكى بأن هناك احتمالا كبيرا وقويا بأن يتنحى مبارك اليوم، الخميس، وذلك قبل التظاهرة الضخمة التى دعت إليها مختلف القوى غدا، الجمعة، وأسمتها بـ"مظاهرة التصعيد".*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 فبراير 2011)

*موظفون حكوميون يرفعون صورة مبارك

بدأ بعض الموظفين الحكوميين بإحدى المؤسسات الحكومية برفع صورة حسنى مبارك، بعد أن ترددت أنباء عن تنحى الرئيس خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة.

يأتى ذلك بعد الأحداث التى شهدتها مصر من ثورة الحرية 25 يناير، والتى كان أحد مطالبها الأساسية رحيل الرئيس، وكذلك الإضرابات التى سادت معظم القطاعات من احتجاجات عمالية ومطالب بتحسين أوضاعهم الوظيفية والمعيشية.
اليوم السابع*


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

* مراسلة "العربية": مبارك فى خطابه سيلغي قانون الطوارىء المفروض في مصر منذ 30 عاما*


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك الان علي التليفزيون


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> مبارك الان علي التليفزيون


* فعلا وشكلة مش هيتنحى:fun_lol:*​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك : مطالبكم ومطالب عادلة ومشروعة


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *فعلا وشكلة مش هيتنحى:fun_lol:*​


 ده طالع يقول بعينكو
هههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

مش هيتنحي
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * فعلا وشكلة مش هيتنحى:fun_lol:*​




*غبي...كما قال حسنين هيكل

معاه دكتوراه في العند...*​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك : لن استمع الي اى املاءات اجنبية من الخارج مهما كان مصدرها​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *غبي...كما قال حسنين هيكل*​
> 
> 
> *معاه دكتوراه في العند...*​


* هو دا الصح يا استاذه*​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك : اتابع المضي في تحقيق الرؤية التي اعلنتها​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك تقدمت بطلب تعديل خمس مواد دستوريه والغاء الماده 179من الدستور​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك.الاولويه هي استعادة القه بين الصريين بعضهم البعض​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك . افنيت عمري دفاعا عن البلد​


----------



## كوك (10 فبراير 2011)

_*كده  احسن  بكتيرررررررررر*_​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك .يفوض نائب رئيس الجمهوريه في اختصاصات رئيس الجمهوريه وفقا للدستور​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 فبراير 2011)

وعليكم اسلام ياريس
بيلعبها صح
قبل كل خطاب تطلع الاشعات وتخلي الناس كلها مستنيه الخطاب​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

إقتباس :
(( مبارك : اتابع المضي في تحقيق الرؤية التي اعلنتها))
++++++++++
لسنا مناصرين لمبارك
قلنا هذا مراراً
ولكننا نخاف على البلد من حكم عصابة المجرمين
والإحتمال الوحيد فى حالة تنحى مبارك ، هو حكم العصابة بيد من حديد تحت ستار الديمقراطية الذى منحته لهم التظاهرات

نحن أنكرنا مراراً خضوع مبارك لمؤامرة المباحث ومن وراءها ، فى مذبحة السياح فى الإقصر
مما نتج عنه تكليف العادلى ، الذى كان المفروض محاكمته لأنه كان رئيس المباحث المسؤل عما حدث

نحن لا نعفى مبارك من الإستسلام آنذاك

ولكننا لا نريده أن يتنحى الآن ، ليس لأننا من أتباعه ، بل لأن الظروف الحالية تقتضى ذلك ، من أجل مصلحة مصر كلها بمسيحيها ومسلميها

فلنصلى أن يعبر الرب بنا هذه المحنة بسلام


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ده طالع يقول بعينكو
> هههههههههههه


 بعينكم دا طلع بيقول   قاعد ع قلبكم :t31::t31:


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2011)

*أعطى مبارك تفويض نائب رئيس الجمهورية صلاحيات الرئيس واشتعل الموقف فى الشارع المصرى ...... يُغلق ...[/*SIZE]


----------

